# [SOLVED] Garrys Mod won't load



## jasonmiller1616 (Nov 25, 2010)

I created a new account in order to make my gaming experience faster, and on this new account Garrys Mod won't load. It still works on the old account though. It could be a resolution problem, but I am not sure. When I try to open it, the resolution changes and it looks as if it is loading then suddenly it will cancel itself out without any error messages. Please help! :upset:


----------



## jasonmiller1616 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Garrys Mod won't load*

SOLVED!! , I needed to change the dxlevel to 70 in the launch options so if anyone else has this problem, go to launch options and type in "-dxlevel 70"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Garrys Mod won't load*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:


----------

